# Fool me once...



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

He was layed off from work in the Factrum, and they said that he was why society was lazy. Three of his children died before they were one and they called him a murderer. His son was run over by the royal auto-carriage, and all they gave him was a shovel and a bag. His wife was shoot down during the bread riots, and they said she deserved it. He supported a new candidate for governor and they called him a rebel. Well, for once they were right.

Stefen Bolas was directing the People's UpRising Helix Front with the ammount of success unparallelled in Bosphet's history. This was mainly due to the fact that almost all the L.O.E.D.ers had defected so, in addition to outnumbering the "King's" forces, they were all onworlders. Up ahead there was a barricade erected by horrified mercenaries, well was. Now it was a bunch of destroyed auto's and fleeing men heading towards the one building to dominate the city scape: The Royal Palace. The road was open, no forces had been held in reserve, the only reinforcements the enemy had was the fleeing.

Stefen held his looted power sword in the air and shouted, "C'mon we've got them on the run! The way to the palace is open! Charge!"

The cheer of a city's worth of L.O.E.D.ers and citizens was matched only be the band of looted and artillery. 

"DEATH TO THE "KING"!" 

One man was faster the Stefen and he was jealous of his speed. For a moment. Then the man's head and right arm was chopped off in a vicious blue swirl. 

"Take cover! Enemy fire!" Stefen shouted.

People began following his example, but some of them were too slow and were chopped up in a similar fashion or simply had body parts explode. Stefen was hiding behind a burned out auto and looked around. There, for an instant he saw it. A man(?) flashed between two buildings and dropped another 3 rebels. He was wearing full, purple body armor with a pointed head and feet with a checkered purple and yellow mantel. The weapon he was holding was odd, it looked like a crossbow but was more angular and modern.

"Who the Limbo are those people?" Stefen yelled, at no one in general.

Without fail a former Enforcer managed, "It's a Vergession. That bastered hired alie...", before meeting one of their rounds.

Aliens? What kind of human employs aliens, yet alone against his own people? Looking forward again, Stefen realized there must have been only a few hundred of them, and yet they had cut down more then twelve times their numbers in under 5 minuets. At this rate, they could blunt the whole attack long enough for the "King" to reform his troops and counter attack, or worse make a counter attack unnecessary. Stefen leveled his zip pistol and loosed a few rounds at them. 

The rounds hit nothing, but it forced one of the to change direction mid leap and enter a riot guns path. As the body fell, Stefen noticed that it had no obvious close combat weapons. A fleeting idea hit Stefen's mind, but it stuck and grew.

"Rush them!" he yelled.

Stefen was not disappointed when a large number of people joined him. Rather then turn tail or hold position they counter charged, why? Stefen saw the answer. He never noticed them before, he hadn't looked close enough and they didn't leave cover, but a large number of them were clearly close combat experts. Their helmets had three horns and were locked in a mocking laugh, their mantles extended by a long wispy tail, their colors were red and black(like blood, but brighter), and they were twirling a very curved scythe. 

The collision of the two bodies was like water against a stone wall. Oh sure the common warriors dropped dead when hit, but they were hiding behind their scythe wielding compatriots. Watching them fight was like watching then the wind, one moments they were here deflecting his blow, the next they were over their leaping off their blades like acrobats, and after that a pile of dead bodies was all that's left. Stefen had to think of something, if they panicked more would die, but if they stayed they were dead. It was while he was thinking, that a voice gave him an idea.

********
The royal Data Loom displayed the battle scene from a forgotten Image Spinner, showing the best thing any king could hope for

"Look at those cowards run!" squealed King Felp.

"Yes m'lord", his aids replied, "The divine grace that throned you has saved us from death!"

A throat cleared.

"Of course we had help", Felp said, "Isn't that right Remembrancer'Velta?"

In the corner stood a Remembrancer, a sort of Caster-Captain for the Vergessions. His clothes reflect his place, featuring all the clans at once, but aided by his off-blue glow. Standing next to him was a Veister, much like his field compatriots, resting on his blade.

"Velta'Remembrancer", He corrected.

"Ah yes", Felp said, but to no one.

"Vow then", Velta said, his thick accent getting in the way, "Vi belive Re have va mater vof, Raun."

"Raun? OH Yaun!" Felps exclaimed. "Right, er mister Helin?"

The aid known as Helin reached into the desk and pulled out a money bag. He then placed it in Velta's hands, before scurrying back to his post. 

Felp clapped his hands," Now then with all that settle we should..."

"Vat is rhis?", Velta demanded.

"That is the money you wanted", Felps replied, "Now then...." The bag barely missed him. 

"VOU SAID VE VOULD VE RAID VUN MILLION RAUN A VERGESSION!" Velta yelled.

"I said no such thing", Felp's lied.

"VHIS VISN'T REVEN VUN HUNDRED VOUSAND RAUN TOTAL!" Velta said, before putting his hand to his ear.

"Now honorable Remembrancer," Felps started, "I would like to say that that is the rudest thing anyone has said to me. If you had wanted that kind of money then you should have just told me. Now if you want it I'm afraid you'll have to bring it up to my treasurer. However, if you were to follow up on the enemy's defeat, I'm sure we could triple that number. Until then..."

"Velmor'Rega,Vatti'Vis." Velta said, lowering his hand, "Vhanks vut that ris no vonder necessary."

Felps stumbled, "What? Why? And what did you just sa..."

In that time the Veister had killed all the humans in the room.

"Vool me Vunce, shame ron vou." Velta answered. He then raised his hand. "Vhere, Vhe King ris vead."

********
His gamble paid off. Stefen was sitting at a Voice Stealer with at least a dozen other people nearby.

"Thats good to know," Stefen sighed, "I wasn't sure that would work."

"Steven, runder normal vircumsatances, rit vouldn't vof." Velta said, "Vut Velps vould have know vetter."

"Great", Stefen said, "er. we can't pay you right..."

"Don't vorry," Velta said, the sounds of battle filling the background, "Vust give rus Vive rand vunty minuetes vand ve'll leave."

The link went dead. Stefen just sat there shaking his head.

"What is it?" someone asked?

"The "King is dead", Stefen said,"and I still hate aliens."


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*huh?*

I get it, but I don't get it. The story starts out one way, but in the middle of the battle everything changes into confusion. I did not get how they beat the aliens. Not explained too well. I am open to interpretations though.


----------

